# If you got into NYU...



## Dumb Liberal (Dec 14, 2006)

Post your stats below, and if possible your portfolio film.  I want to see how low NYU will go to decide if I have a good chance


----------



## johnJOHNjohn (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qappqP6H1PI

3.9 GPA weighted, 3.6 unweighted
All honors except math, but then I took College Calculus...besides that, hardest courseload with 8 APs and three community college courses
2050 SAT (650 math, 680 CR, 720 writing)
640 US History SAT II
Top 25%
Good ECs
Good Essays/Recs/Dramatic Essay/Resume


----------



## REDking (Dec 14, 2006)

With those numbers you could teach at my school!
Whats the total cost of NYU with room and board?


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Dec 14, 2006)

i think its 45,000/year before spending money and all the lovely stuff. It is new york after all.

Congrats to those that got in. I'm applying regular, but maybe I'll be joining you guys next year! (weird thought)


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 14, 2006)

I got in two years ago with:

800V/590M - no GPA
A damn good essay
Tons of extracurrics
and this.


----------



## REDking (Dec 15, 2006)

$180,000! Holy sh*t! But from everything I've heard it seems well worth it and of course as we all know its a very well repected school! But damn 180,000! I 'm about to graduate this may and I was complaining that I owe $35,000! Nyu just made me feel better!

Anyway congrats everyone, college is really an awesome time, just make sure you take time to actually enjoy it!


----------



## Mark Denega (Dec 15, 2006)

95 GPA
1310 SAT
this film and  this film


----------



## dhdrixle (Dec 15, 2006)

3.9 Unweighted
AP Classes: English, Calculus AB, Physics B, U.S. History, Government, Biology
Three Community College Classes
SAT: 1340 (650 Math, 690 CR)
ACT: 30
AP Score: 5 on the U.S. History

Extracirriculars:
National Honor Society (President)
Yearbook (Assit. Editor - 11th, Editor - 12th)
Band (Marching Band, Jazz Band, Concert Band, Section Leader, Drum major)
Theatre (1 lead (another on the way) and 2 major roles)
Internation Thespian Society Member
Quill and Scroll
Student Council (Freshman President, Video Associate)
Newspaper (Columnist & Photographer)

I thought my Admission Short answers were really good, I thought my essay was good, and I know I had two good recommendations. 

This is my admissions film, and I thought that my Dramatic essay was okay, nothing outstanding.


----------



## neenstar176 (Dec 16, 2006)

GPA: 4.5 weighted
SAT: 690 verbal, 690 math, 710 writing
AP Classes: Lang & Comp, Lit & Comp, US History, Gov. & Pol, Environmental Science, Physics BC, Calculus AB
* All of my other classes were Honors level

Extracurriculars:

Interact (10, 11 - Secretary, 12 - VP)
Yearbook (10, 11 - Asst. Editor, 12 - Editor)
History Club (10, 11 - Secretary, 12)
Italian Club (9, 10, 11, 12)
Choir / Chorale / Jazz Choir (9, 10, 11, 12)
NHS ( 11, 12 )
Italian Honor Society ( 11, 12 )
Guitar Lessons ( 9, 10, 11, 12)
Voice Lessons ( 9, 10, 11, 12)
NJ Teen Pep (12)
Drama (12)

Also, I teach guitar to kids in my area.

My admissions film can be found  here.


----------



## Doen En (Dec 18, 2006)

GPA: 3.8 (weighted)
SAT: 1490 (750 Math, 740 Reasoning + 720 Writing); 800 Physics; 740 Literature; 720 Math Level 2

Top 10% of class

Stuff that went into my resume:

Student Govt (11 - Treasurer; 12 - Vice Prez)
Yearbook (9, 10 - Graphics Ed; 11 - Asst. Editor, 12 - Editor; 10-12 - Head Photographer)
Marching Band (9 - Flute Section Leader; 10-12 - Woodwind Section Leader)

Also mentioned that I was school pianist, church pianist, participant in a few film festivals, assistant photographer at the World Ice Hockey this year, and that I took part in plays.

My essays were okay, I guess - go to http://gray-eider.blogspot.com to see excerpts in the latest entry.


----------



## ajadler (Dec 19, 2006)

okay so what im seeing so far out of people that got accepted was a great sat I and sat II scores, especially in the verbal and literature sections...

i got a 2000 on the sat (580 verbal, 690 writing, 730 math) and a 31 on the act (31 english, 33 math, 30 reading, 31 science, 29 combined english/writing)

my gpa is 4.22 weighted, 3.72 unweighted

i have great extracirriculars and great essays, and im not worried about my portfolio film.

so given that i have good essays, extracirriculars, and a good portfolio film, are my academics enough to get me in?


----------



## funkbomb (Dec 19, 2006)

2100 SATs
4.22 weighted, 3.7 unweighted
APs, 4 on E&M and Mechanical physics, 4 on English Comp, 5 on Calc AB, 4 on English Lit. I didn't have any kind of transcript for my first semester here at UMD but I don't think they would've cared anyway.

For my portfolio I just threw together bits from some previous shorts I had done and had a friend help me compose something to tie them all together.

Wasn't completely satisfied with my essays, but I guess no one really is...I tried to get myself into a bit more "artsy" mode as I hear NYU goes for that stuff. I guess they do.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ignis et Glacies (Dec 20, 2006)

-SAT 2150
-Top 4% of graduating highschool seniors in Australia
-Monthlong internship at Japanese film company
-2 months at the NYFA
-Lots of travel experience
-No Extracurriculars
-Decent essay
-9 PAGE COMIC (INSTEAD OF FILM)
Which you can see at:
stupidufo.blogspot.com

Got some very nice grants and scholarships too


----------



## KtoI (Dec 20, 2006)

Lucky you. I'd kill for an internship., I recently applied for one and got turned down because they didn't accept highschool students.There are some highschool ones around 100 miles from here...


----------



## neenstar176 (Dec 29, 2006)

everyone who got in..

did you decide what kind of 35mm you're buying yet?? i'm not sure what to get and i'm interested in your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 29, 2006)

It is theoretically possible to never buy a 35mm still camera and be just fine. The animation department will loan them (along with lenses, tripods, remote triggers, and filters) to you for short periods of time. Theirs are kind of beaten up, and not that great, but they'll do. A lot of people use an ancient 35mm they found in grandpa's attic, or that kind of thing. If you buy one, get one of the Canon Rebels. And also get the normal prime lens  which opens all the way - I think it's a 50mm 1.4 or something like that. Cheap and awesome. Get it in addition to your regular zoom lens.


----------



## neenstar176 (Dec 29, 2006)

when you say a canon rebel do you mean digital or film?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 29, 2006)

Digital isn't allowed yet in DFS (unless they've changed it, which I hope they haven't, cause 35mm slides rock) so, I mean the film version.


----------



## neenstar176 (Dec 29, 2006)

=) good that's cheaper.


ps. mr kroll you must return to AIM sometime in the near future because i havent talked to you in ages.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Dec 29, 2006)

In soviet russia, aim returns to you. I'm in intense preproduction for a $25k shoot in Jan. That's why I'm on SF.com so much... yeahh...


----------



## Dumb Liberal (Dec 14, 2006)

Post your stats below, and if possible your portfolio film.  I want to see how low NYU will go to decide if I have a good chance


----------



## neenstar176 (Dec 30, 2006)

aww now i feel bad.. =/

i hope your shoot goes well! (im sure it will) good luck!


----------



## Doen En (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Canon, but that's just me, so... =P  Gonna be bringing my dad's old Nikon FM2. A bit heavy but what the heck, I like it.


----------

